# Beer Fridge



## SilentNinja (Aug 30, 2010)

:2thumbs:


----------



## Andy (Aug 30, 2010)

What? I don't get it. Isn't this how everyone keeps their beer cold?


----------



## Daniel (Aug 30, 2010)

And the indoor temperature is sufficient to keep beverages cool under the chesterfield


----------



## Andy (Aug 30, 2010)

Exactly! Perfect access for watching the hockey game.  (lol I didn't even catch that at first...:2thumbs


----------

